# Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf



## Karin3103 (26. Sep. 2007)

Hallo an Alle: wir sind seit April stolzer und liebevoller Betrachter eines Gartenteichs (ca. 1500 L und 1,10 m tief mit 4 Goldfischen und 4 Schleierschwänzen? <die unförmigen, dicken Knubbel>) und ich bin jetzt ganz geschockt, dass die Fische schon abgetaucht sind. Dabei sind wir im klimabegünstigten Rheinhessen zu Hause.  
Ich wollte sie doch noch aufpäppeln, damit sie sich etwas Winterspeck anfuttern können  . Sie sind aber ohne große Vorwarnung, außer sehr ruhiges Verhalten über ein paar Tage, einfach in ca. 40 cm Tiefe abgewandert. 
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie die ein halbes Jahr !!!  ohne Futter da unten ausharren wollen. Kommen die Fische nochmal hoch, wenn, so stell ich es mir vor, die Wasser- sich der Lufttemperatur angepasst hat ? Und wird jetzt schon der Filter abgestellt?
Ich danke jedem jetzt schon, der ne' Antwort für mich übrig hat. 

Karin


----------



## Martina (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Hallo.Ich bin neu hier und möchte mich erstmal vorstellen.Unser Teich ist seit August fertig.Er ist ca. 4 Meter breit und 7 Meter lang. Stellenweise 1,50 Tief.Seit 5 Tagen bin stolze Besitzerin von 5 Kleinen, (a 17 cm ) Kois.Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Karin.Meine Kois sind abgetaucht und lassen sich vielleicht mal am Nachmittag kurz sehen und fressen dann auch nicht viel.Keine Ahnung wie ich sie für den Winter aufpäppeln soll.Hab sogar extra Herbstfutter besorgt.Mach mir Sorgen, das sie nicht durchkommen.

Liebe Grüße Tina


----------



## zaphod (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Hallo ihr zwei. 

@ Karin: 
vielleicht hattest Du ja ungebetenen Besuch am Teich (Katzen, __ Reiher, __ Enten, ...)? Ist das Wasser aufgewirbelt, sind Pflanzen angeknabbert oder zerfetzt? Sonstige "Spuren" im/am Teich? 

@ Martina: 
Wenn die Fische erst seit Kurzem eingesetzt sind, kann es sein, dass sie sich erstmal an die neue Umgebung gewöhnen müssen. Es ist recht häufig, dass sie sich dann verstecken und abtauchen. 

Über die Suchfunktion findet man mit z.B. "Fische verstecken" einige Beiträge wie diesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6548/?q=fische+verstecken

Meine haben in Hessen jedenfalls noch keine Lust auf Winterruhe, schwimmen kreuz und quer von oben nach unten und futtern, als gäbe es sonst nie was.


----------



## Martina (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Hallo zaphod

Danke für deine Antwort. Hab gerade 4 entdeckt,Futter rein.Aber so richtig wollten die nicht.Als ob sie Angst davor haben und jetzt regnet es auch noch und das Futter schwimmt Richtung Skimmer.Naja,Pech für die Kleinen.Versuch es später nochmal.

Gruß Tina


----------



## Karin3103 (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr zwei.
> 
> @ Karin:
> vielleicht hattest Du ja ungebetenen Besuch am Teich (Katzen, __ Reiher, __ Enten, ...)? Ist das Wasser aufgewirbelt, sind Pflanzen angeknabbert oder zerfetzt? Sonstige "Spuren" im/am Teich?
> ...


Nein, hatte keinen ungebetenen Besuch. Ich seh die ganzen Fische in ca. 40 cm Tiefe in völliger Ruhe. Ich meine, ich lass Ihnen ja gerne ihre Ruhe, mich beunruhigt eher, dass sie meiner Meinung VIEL ZU FRÜH jetzt schon Winterruhe halten. Das Wasser ist halt a...kalt, liegt auch im Sommer 3/4 des Tages im Schatten. Hätte sie halt gerne noch mit Winterfutter versorgt. 

Gruß
Karin


----------



## MikeCharly (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Meine Fische schwimmen auch in ca. 40 cm Tiefe.
Es ist mehr ein Parken wie ein Schwimmen.  

Erst gegen Abend, wenn das Oberflächenwasser durch die Sonne etwas erwärmt wurde, kommen sie wieder nach oben und schwimmen auch mal quer durch den Teich.
Sie fressen allerdings bedeutend weniger als bei warmen Wetter.

Wir haben derzeitig Nachttemperaturen um 6 – 8° .dementsprechend sinkt auch die Temperatur der oberen Wasserschicht.
Was tut dann ein schlauer Fisch, welcher nicht frieren will?  

Richtig............. er geht ins wärmere Wasser und das ist nun mal eine Etage tiefer.


----------



## Conny (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Hallo,

bei uns sieht es auch nicht anders aus! Die Fische scheinen schon in der Winterstarre zu sein. Die Lufttemperatur liegt bei 10 - 18 Grad. Noch nicht einmal der Anblick der gelben Futter-Dose verwandelt sie in Piranhas.
Während die __ Libellen noch fleißig Eier ablegen


----------



## Black1 (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Hallo zusammen

Also meine Fische fressen noch gut, aber erst zum Abend hin.Da werden sie auch etwas munterer .

@Martina

Warum stellst Du den Skimmer nicht so lange aus?Mache ich bei jeder Fütterung.

Grüße Jürgen


----------



## naturteichtante (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

hallo ihr,

habe ja nen sogenannten naturteich. meine altern karpfen haben sich diesen montag zur fütterung nicht zeigen lassen -hab auch nichts mehr gegeben. gespenstische ruhe am teich, muß die biologische uhr sein. wenn die sich schon nicht mehr zeigen lassen ist winterrruhe. habe zwar am bootsanleger noch die kois, goldies und orfen gesehen aber sehr verhalten. die scheinen jetzt schlafen zu wollen. ein goldie hat wirklich geschlafen vor der winterruhe. er schwamm am montag tod auf der oberfläche :? 

so ist das eben


----------



## Juleli (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Meine Goldfische schwimmen auch kaum noch, sondern parken in den unteren Regionen. Den Orfen ist wohl noch nicht kalt und sie schwimmen noch munter durch den Teich, genauso wie auch die Gründlinge.
Tja - es wird kälter


----------



## Angiemk1975 (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Hallo, darf man die Fische, wenn sie parken eigentlich noch füttern??? Bei mir parken sie auch nur im Teich. Ganz selten kommen sie hoch und schwimmen langsam. Das ist aber auch etwa seit zwei Tagen so, seit es kälter und verregneter hier wurde. Lg Angie


----------



## Conny (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Hallo Angie,

ein Richtwert sagt, dass bei einer Wassertemperatur von dauerhaft weniger als 10°C nicht mehr gefüttert werden darf. Wir füttern weniger und seltener. Vielleicht kommt ja doch noch der Altweiber-Sommer :beeten: :beeten: :beeten:


----------



## Kimba95 (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*



			
				Martina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.Ich bin neu hier und möchte mich erstmal vorstellen.Unser Teich ist seit August fertig.Er ist ca. 4 Meter breit und 7 Meter lang. Stellenweise 1,50 Tief.Seit 5 Tagen bin stolze Besitzerin von 5 Kleinen, (a 17 cm ) Kois.Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Karin.Meine Kois sind abgetaucht und lassen sich vielleicht mal am Nachmittag kurz sehen und fressen dann auch nicht viel.Keine Ahnung wie ich sie für den Winter aufpäppeln soll.Hab sogar extra Herbstfutter besorgt.Mach mir Sorgen, das sie nicht durchkommen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Tina



Hallo Martina,
ich habe sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten entdeckt: Unser Teich ist auch seit August fertig, er hat ca. die selben Maße (10 m³) und wir haben auch 5 Koi's in der Größe . Unsere Fische sind auch abgetaucht, bewegen sich kaum und kommen erst am Abend zum Fressen kurz hoch.
Wir haben uns einen Futterring gekauft (knapp 2 €), seitdem landet das Futter nicht mehr im Skimmer.


----------



## Martina (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Hallo Kimba95.

Wir haben auch einen Futterring gekauft, aber da tut sich nichts.Ich hab das Futter jetzt eingeweicht und kleine Kügelchen gemacht, damit das Futer absinkt. Da unser Teich im unteren Drittel noch nicht ganz klar ist, sehe ich die Kois auch nur schämenhaft und weiß auch nicht ob sie das Futter fressen. Hab echt Sorge, das die den Winter nicht überstehen wenn sie nicht jetzt noch genug Fett? ansetzten.

Gruß Tina


----------



## jochen (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Hallo Karin,

also das deine Fische verhungern glaube ich jetzt wirklich nicht.

Unsere Fische im Teich werden das ganze Jahr nicht gefüttert, und leben immer noch...

Goldfische ziehen sich eben in der kalten Jahreszeit zurück, und drehen den Stoffwechsel nach unten.

Naja so früh im Jahr ist schon ungewöhnlich, vielleicht hattest du  trotzdem am Teich von einen Tier Besuch das den Goldis nachstellen wollte, danach ziehen sie sich zurück.

Den Filter solltest du so lange laufen lassen bis kurz vor der Frostgefahr.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre,
du schreibst du hast Schleierschwänze,
einige Arten von Schleierschwänzen sind nicht gerade winterhart und somit nicht für die Überwinterung im Teich geeignet.


----------



## Karin3103 (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge. 
Aber es tröstet mich, dass noch andere so beunruhigt sind, die ihren "Fischlein" gerne noch ein Winterspeckpolster mitgegeben hätten. 
"I H S" (iss halt so). 
Und die Schleierschwänze hätte ich bei der Geschwindigkeit wie die Fische in ihre vorgezogene Winterruhe abgetaucht sind, garnicht mehr aus dem Teich bekommen. 

ABER: seit gestern abend futtern sie wieder !!! Zwar nicht so gefräßig wie im Sommer, aber immerhin. Wir hatten halt ein super-Wetter ein paar Tage, da wird sich das Wasser ein wenig erwärmt haben. 

Liebe Grüße an alle und vielen Dank !

Karin


----------



## Tilly (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Habe seit kurzen einen Teich, ab wann werden denn die Filter abgestellt ?
Und müssen die Schläuche auch aus dem Teich. Habe gar keine Erfahrung,für den Winter.
Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.

Mfg Dieter


----------

